
Show HN: KosmiPoker – Private Poker Rooms with Webcam Communication Using WebRTC - hauxir
https://poker.kosmi.io/?ref=hn
======
dmix
That's neat, what tech did you build it with? The github link didn't go to a
particular repo so I'm guess it's private for now?

The wider site has some interesting games:
[https://kosmi.io](https://kosmi.io)

I could see this being popular integrated into one of those viral social
activity apps like [https://www.houseparty.com](https://www.houseparty.com) or
[https://www.airtime.com/](https://www.airtime.com/) where you watch videos
together with friends w/ voice/text/stickers/etc. Most of the reviews for
those tend to be teenagers stuck in the bedrooms socializing with friends
through their phones.

A group game of an SNES rom with a remote friend would be fun even for my
adult friend group.

~~~
hauxir
Thank you! it's all built using Elixir on the backend and React on the
frontend. In fact all the apps on the site are built using that same stack.

I'm actually planning to merge them all into one platform soon. Hadn't thought
of integrating with others but good idea!

~~~
dmix
I'm not sure if you could integrate with Houseparty or Airtime.

If they were smart they would open an API for this type of stuff. Those apps
could go a long way

------
skadi
Looks cool. I think you should add a listing for public rooms, I couldn't
really try it by myself but would have liked to.

~~~
hauxir
join in here
[https://poker.kosmi.io/hackernews](https://poker.kosmi.io/hackernews)

------
ent101
Is there any central validation for hands and plays?

~~~
hauxir
The whole game logic is run serverside, including hand and play validation if
that's what you are asking.

